# TERA:



## xTurnip

I just downloaded the MMO Tera tonight, and the graphics are really pretty. The character customization is okay, needs more options imo. I've been mostly running around killing stuff. Do any of you guys play?


----------



## brutalitea

I wish I could!


----------



## Aizu

Ooooh I've been playing TERA, downloaded it yesterday xD I'm a Castanic Priest ^ ^ I also have an Elin Slayer


----------



## xTurnip

Lita_Chan said:


> Ooooh I've been playing TERA, downloaded it yesterday xD I'm a Castanic Priest ^ ^ I also have an Elin Slayer



What server are you on? Maybe we can play together sometime? 


I wish you could play too, Tae. ;o;


----------



## KanonFlora

I play Tera n.n I have an Elin Priest lvl 60!
She is so cute! <3
The game is awesome  what server are you in? I'm in Lake of Tears!


----------



## VillageDweller

I found it really boring when I tried it. I played it for like a week ish but eh it just wasn't my thing.


----------



## xTurnip

KanonFlora said:


> I play Tera n.n I have an Elin Priest lvl 60!
> She is so cute! <3
> The game is awesome  what server are you in? I'm in Lake of Tears!



I play on Celestial Hills. :3


----------



## pocky

Im on Celestial Hills also!
 I got a bunch of diff characters
we should level together sometime


----------



## TaliZorah

I've been playing for a number of years. 
I also play on Celestial Hills, started a new Berserker recently, however have no one to play with.
(Solo player not because I choose to be!) The game is really nice and fun.


----------



## xTurnip

TaliZorah said:


> I've been playing for a number of years.
> I also play on Celestial Hills, started a new Berserker recently, however have no one to play with.
> (Solo player not because I choose to be!) The game is really nice and fun.



If you wanna play together sometime, my in game name is Gotryk.  just message me saying that you're from tbt. :3


----------



## TaliZorah

Rebeth13 said:


> If you wanna play together sometime, my in game name is Gotryk.  just message me saying that you're from tbt. :3



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Reindeer

I play on Ascension Valley as a Castanic Archer. I've been playing for a few weeks now, and am currently level 61, busy with the quests in Val Oriyn.

The game looks great, but sometimes the customization does fall kinda flat. The economy is also kinda weird at times.


----------



## Cudon

lvl 61 Elin Mystic here, been playing with Reindeer on Ascension Valley. So far still enjoying it. Gotta say the plot and most cutscenes are a mess though. Also incredibly sick of seeing Elin reapers. There's so ****ing many and THEY ALL LOOK THE SAAAME.


----------



## kassie

I just started playing today. Pretty confused still but I'm sure I'll figure it all out as I go.


----------



## xTurnip

Dinomates said:


> lvl 61 Elin Mystic here, been playing with Reindeer on Ascension Valley. So far still enjoying it. Gotta say the plot and most cutscenes are a mess though. Also incredibly sick of seeing Elin reapers. There's so ****ing many and THEY ALL LOOK THE SAAAME.



The plot is pretty weak for sure... but it's also labelled as an action rpg. I agree with the Elin Reapers but people will always play the newest class.

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> I just started playing today. Pretty confused still but I'm sure I'll figure it all out as I go.



Great! Yeah I was confused at first too lol.


----------



## TaliZorah

Dinomates said:


> lvl 61 Elin Mystic here, been playing with Reindeer on Ascension Valley. So far still enjoying it. Gotta say the plot and most cutscenes are a mess though. Also incredibly sick of seeing Elin reapers. There's so ****ing many and THEY ALL LOOK THE SAAAME.



You mean one of the two last faces with the huge pigtails/lion tail or short hair/demon tail?
Because that's seriously all I see.  I play Elins too, but I try to pick hairstyles I hardly see.


----------



## Nerd House

*Been playing since Closed Beta. 

Several cap level characters, pretty much 1 of each race and class.*


----------



## Sanaki

I play on Valley of Titans. I already know a ton of people don't because I tried selling all my Tbt for gold. Didn't work out. Y'all hating on reapers lul I main it. I also have a near capped zerk. I don't like the other classes at the moment but I've only been playing 3 months. But reaper is my forte and mine don't exactly look like the rest.

Yea I have the dragon hair but I don't wear fashion coupon dresses lol I actually dress her up and have a ton of costumes.

If anyone is interested in trading tbt for gold please let me know. I'm broke and I'm saving up for Satin Briefs. ^_^


----------



## Reindeer

TaliZorah said:


> You mean one of the two last faces with the huge pigtails/lion tail or short hair/demon tail?
> Because that's seriously all I see.  I play Elins too, but I try to pick hairstyles I hardly see.


It's also that the default reaper armors are all that gothic lolita fashion, and it starts to look very much the same after a while once you've seen a few of them around. With other race/class combinations, at least the armors are made to look different from one another. Reaper armors just looks the same.

I'm getting close to 63. The Val Oriyn missions and the Vanguard requests give a load of XP, so it's good for leveling this late into the game. We've kinda put the main quests (the ones after Kelsaik's Nest) on hold while we run through this.



Ahri said:


> I play on Valley of Titans. I already know a ton of people don't because I tried selling all my Tbt for gold. Didn't work out. Y'all hating on reapers lul I main it. I also have a near capped zerk. I don't like the other classes at the moment but I've only been playing 3 months. But reaper is my forte and mine don't exactly look like the rest.
> 
> Yea I have the dragon hair but I don't wear fashion coupon dresses lol I actually dress her up and have a ton of costumes.


I tried out Reaper and it's an okay class. Nice attacks, a good self-heal of sorts, nice enough DPS... but the fact that you couldn't start the game proper until you were level 58 irritated me. There's no way to run through all the early missions, which takes a lot of the enjoyment of the game out of it for me. The character I'm currently maining (and the only one I have some customization on) is the third character I've made, so it's also my third time running through a lot of missions. I think that's where at least half of the fun of the game comes from, even though after a few hours of playing it can get kinda repetitive (kill x amount of this monster, gather x amount of this crap, etc).

Apart from those points, it's also that a lot of Reapers think they're tough **** because they play Reaper. I'd seriously rather see a Priest tanking and carrying than a Reaper. Those all have their heads too far up their own asses.


----------



## Cudon

TaliZorah said:


> You mean one of the two last faces with the huge pigtails/lion tail or short hair/demon tail?
> Because that's seriously all I see.  I play Elins too, but I try to pick hairstyles I hardly see.


Yeah, those. I mean those 2 are aight looking hairstyles but they're simply eeverywheere! Also dislike seeing people wear big hats with the screw hair cuz the pigtails clip through it so hardd. 
Sick of seeing the last two faces aswell, they're annoyingly snooty looking and seeing other elins with em wearing like a maid outfit and glasses really irks me. Those eyes + the glasses make me gag for some reason.

But seriously screw Reapers, I hate seeing reapers so so much. Their stance is annoying, their outfits are annoying, the fact it's elin only and the whole lvl 58 bs is annoying. It's like if a pokemon game just decided to have you choose from multiple characters and one of them starts you off right before the Elite four. You really miss out on alot of content.


----------



## Sanaki

yeah i do agree a lot of reapers think theyre the **** lmao i see it all the time.. xD but idk. i feel like they should start level 1 or 40 if anything, but thats just me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Yeah, those. I mean those 2 are aight looking hairstyles but they're simply eeverywheere! Also dislike seeing people wear big hats with the screw hair cuz the pigtails clip through it so hardd.
> Sick of seeing the last two faces aswell, they're annoyingly snooty looking and seeing other elins with em wearing like a maid outfit and glasses really irks me. Those eyes + the glasses make me gag for some reason.
> 
> But seriously screw Reapers, I hate seeing reapers so so much. Their stance is annoying, their outfits are annoying, the fact it's elin only and the whole lvl 58 bs is annoying. It's like if a pokemon game just decided to have you choose from multiple characters and one of them starts you off right before the Elite four. You really miss out on alot of content.



then dont play a reaper lol


----------



## Cudon

Ahri said:


> then dont play a reaper lol


Not planning to :b


----------



## TaliZorah

I know Reapers aren't ya'lls favorites... but uh... ANYONE HEAR ABOUT THE NEW ENGINEER COMIN OUT?!
Unfortunately it's only restricted to High Elf female/Castanic Females.


----------



## Sanaki

my friend plans to main the engineer, hes a zerk main atm tho xD


----------



## TaliZorah

I was totally gonna make a Mystic High Elf until I saw this... now I'm saving my last spot for a high elf engineer!


----------



## Reindeer

Ahri said:


> yeah i do agree a lot of reapers think theyre the **** lmao i see it all the time.. xD but idk. i feel like they should start level 1 or 40 if anything, but thats just me.


Level 1 would be a good starting point, because that's where literally all other classes start. Reaper gets special treatment in that regard. Were they too lazy to balance it for earlier levels or something? I guess there's people getting themselves powerleveled, which isn't following the game either. However those people pay for it 99% of the time, while Reapers get the 50 first levels as a freebie (with the other 8 being automatically gained during the tutorial stage).

I think that if they're willing to make it available for one class to start at such a high level, then it should be available for more or even all classes. Just give a short class-specific tutorial, then drop them in one of the main hub cities at level 58.
Admittedly, I'd still think it's a load of bull, but less than I do now.

The whole Reaper thing just sets me off. I also knew that I wouldn't be putting much time into that character after going through the tutorial stage, so just deleted it a day or two after I went through the tutorial. I'm more comfortable with the Archer class than the Reaper's semi-ranged combat.


----------



## TaliZorah

The Reapers are specifically for end-game dungeons, items, etc. 
I remember En Masse saying that when they came out.

Same with how they had a free level 58 character thing a long time ago.
I deleted mine, didn't like starting at such a high level.


----------



## Reindeer

TaliZorah said:


> I know Reapers aren't ya'lls favorites... but uh... ANYONE HEAR ABOUT THE NEW ENGINEER COMIN OUT?!
> Unfortunately it's only restricted to High Elf female/Castanic Females.


The Gunner class (as it's apparently going to be called in English) looks pretty interesting. I do wish there was no race restriction though. I don't want to play a female HE, and I'm already playing a female Castanic.

It looks like a more aggressively built Mystic, with the Mystic having the Thralls and the Gunner having the robutts, and the Gunner also having various support skills. I might give it a shot once it becomes available, but I wouldn't say that I'm itching to know the date they make it available.


----------



## TaliZorah

Reindeer said:


> The Gunner class (as it's apparently going to be called in English) looks pretty interesting. I do wish there was no race restriction though. I don't want to play a female HE, and I'm already playing a female Castanic.
> 
> It looks like a more aggressively built Mystic, with the Mystic having the Thralls and the Gunner having the robutts, and the Gunner also having various support skills. I might give it a shot once it becomes available, but I wouldn't say that I'm itching to know the date they make it available.



I figured it was going to be a cloth class, like a heavier priest or something.. but they use heavy armor...
So... maybe they have skills that are melee range? (Besides the ones that jump you back ofc.)


----------



## Cudon

TaliZorah said:


> I figured it was going to be a cloth class, like a heavier priest or something.. but they use heavy armor...
> So... maybe they have skills that are melee range? (Besides the ones that jump you back ofc.)


From what I've seen Gunner seems like a slow artillery class with relatively slow but high dmg gun attacks and aoe +a robot that heals  looks a bit sluggish aswell. Probably gonna try maining it if it's even a little like mystic. Always wanted an excuse to make a castanic :b 

Iirc there being a long ass video with a korean dude explaining all the available moves and ****, got a bit too lazy to watch it but I'm sure anyone could find it by searching for it


----------



## Sanaki

Dinomates said:


> From what I've seen Gunner seems like a slow artillery class with relatively slow but high dmg gun attacks and aoe +a robot that heals  looks a bit sluggish aswell. Probably gonna try maining it if it's even a little like mystic. *Always wanted an excuse to make a castanic :b *
> 
> Iirc there being a long ass video with a korean dude explaining all the available moves and ****, got a bit too lazy to watch it but I'm sure anyone could find it by searching for it



same XD i always end up deleting them


----------



## xTurnip

I had no clue about the engineer/gunner class... sounds fun though!!


----------



## xTurnip

So I've been having a lot of fun playing TERA, but it runs so poorly. I can barely play without something stuttering or getting a lag spike from hell. I really like the game, but I don't know how long I can keep playing. It's so immensely frustrating. 

Edit-- I fixed some of the lag. I just got overly frustrated more than anything else. ;^^


----------



## TaliZorah

Rebeth13 said:


> So I've been having a lot of fun playing TERA, but it runs so poorly. I can barely play without something stuttering or getting a lag spike from hell. I really like the game, but I don't know how long I can keep playing. It's so immensely frustrating.
> 
> Edit-- I fixed some of the lag. I just got overly frustrated more than anything else. ;^^



Unfortunately, my laptop is about 5 years old and it's still great and fast, but my graphics card is like... slowly dying or something. I have to play it on the lowest settings possible and it sucks, but at least I still get to chill on it.

I turn everything on high except for the last 2 things at the bottom, which dictates actual graphics and shadows. My game looks like a ps2 game ;-;


----------



## xTurnip

TaliZorah said:


> Unfortunately, my laptop is about 5 years old and it's still great and fast, but my graphics card is like... slowly dying or something. I have to play it on the lowest settings possible and it sucks, but at least I still get to chill on it.
> 
> I turn everything on high except for the last 2 things at the bottom, which dictates actual graphics and shadows. My game looks like a ps2 game ;-;



That sucks. :'( I just turned off the shadows and a couple other things and it's running better now.


----------



## Reindeer

Rebeth13 said:


> So I've been having a lot of fun playing TERA, but it runs so poorly. I can barely play without something stuttering or getting a lag spike from hell. I really like the game, but I don't know how long I can keep playing. It's so immensely frustrating.
> 
> Edit-- I fixed some of the lag. I just got overly frustrated more than anything else. ;^^


Since I'm European and playing the NA TERA I sometimes experience network connectivity issues. The graphics are lowered a bit to lower the amount of lag, since loading areas will sometimes freeze the game for a second or two. That might also be due to me rarely rebooting my computer, because I do notice that freezing becomes worse as the days go by.

So they released the patch notes of the update that's coming out today, and I really like a lot of it.
Link for the lazy.
The balancing changes to Archer and Mystic sound great. The only thing I'm not too excited about is that there's less spots to gather plants/ores/essences (even though it's easier now). I'm so close to 350 with all three.

Also, the most important change: "Fall damage can now result in death."




Might as well post a pic of my character at this point.


Spoiler









I ride Cinder and have Rambo (named Jude) picking up all my stuff because I'm too lazy. My character still needs something for their head, but I'm very picky about that because a lot of stuff takes away the horns. I'm currently thinking of the Black Cat Hat, but it's 30k on the Broker, lol.


----------



## pocky

I'm saving up for a new PC so that I can play games without lag. Right now TERA runs smoothly when I'm leveling, but it lags in some of the end game dungeons which makes it practically impossible for me to do any of the end game content. Even with low graphics.

I GUESS I'LL SHARE MY CHARACTER PICTURES


Spoiler: haaha



gif i made of my reaper Artichaut









my old reaper, I still have her but want to delete her









my priest Anemona





my zerker Bardhyl





very first screenshot I took of my lancer Amapola (May 1st 2012)







I'VE ALSO MADE SOME FANART IM RLY PROUD OF


Spoiler


----------



## TaliZorah

omg all your characters are too cute ;A;
(also that fanart is some sexy stuff.)

I'm gonna have a fun time falling off cliffs to die.


----------



## pocky

thank you! its this super old sketch that I never finished LOL I also drew one of my elins but I suck at drawing young looking people so in the end I just made her look older

BTW. I love your avatar. Awesome artwork


----------



## TaliZorah

pocky said:


> thank you! its this super old sketch that I never finished LOL I also drew one of my elins but I suck at drawing young looking people so in the end I just made her look older
> 
> BTW. I love your avatar. Awesome artwork



(Pssst you should finish it!)
I prefer older Elins tbh. I ALWAYS get the height enhancer for my Elins to make them hella tall.
They look so nice in the outfits when they're taller. Short is cute but they look so tubby.

Isn't the art amazing? It's made by http://destinyblue.deviantart.com/
She's AMAZING.


----------



## kassie

//noob ;w;

How do you increase inventory space? I'm not sure where I am right now (I'll check in a bit) but I'm at 40/40 inventory space and I can't pick anything up anymore. ._.


----------



## TaliZorah

selcouth said:


> //noob ;w;
> 
> How do you increase inventory space? I'm not sure where I am right now (I'll check in a bit) but I'm at 40/40 inventory space and I can't pick anything up anymore. ._.



In Velika, right next to the banker and trade broker, there's a guy that gives you more inv space. 
First upgrade is free, then it's like 15 copper, 3 silver and then 3 gold I think. The other upgrades, I forgot how much they were.


----------



## kassie

Alright.  I think I'm somewhere in the starting zone, Island of Dawn. ^^;;


----------



## TaliZorah

selcouth said:


> Alright.  I think I'm somewhere in the starting zone, Island of Dawn. ^^;;



You'll head to Velika after you fight Karascha (or however you spell his name) after the Tainted Gorge. Around level 10-12. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another thing I forgot to say; if anyone wants any pink feelers... I've got a million of them!


----------



## pocky

I need to add Tali as well! All of us Celestial Hills players should start a guild! Anyone wanna help me make one?

We can be something like... 'Nooks Army' LOL


----------



## TaliZorah

pocky said:


> I need to add Tali as well! All of us Celestial Hills players should start a guild! Anyone wanna help me make one?
> 
> We can be something like... 'Nooks Army' LOL



Not a problem! I'm actually working on my Castanic Mystic (I literally JUST started her! lol)

YO THAT'S A GREAT IDEA! I'm on a guild on my main Berserker, but I'm not really active in it. xD
I could totally go for an AC guild. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I forgot to put my username lalaaaaa *cough* idiot *cough*
Just add Shala.Rahn if you'd like to chill.


----------



## xTurnip

pocky said:


> I need to add Tali as well! All of us Celestial Hills players should start a guild! Anyone wanna help me make one?
> 
> We can be something like... 'Nooks Army' LOL



Nook's Army would be perfect. I have an irl friend that should be starting to play soon! 

I'd love to play with you guys for sure. :33

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> You'll head to Velika after you fight Karascha (or however you spell his name) after the Tainted Gorge. Around level 10-12.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Another thing I forgot to say; if anyone wants any pink feelers... I've got a million of them!



*cough I'd love a pair. *cough* I'm saving all my federation bills for the Dafi mount lmao!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, my new char's name is The.Dark.Lorde (original I know lol).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> Snip~~



Your character is so pretty. :3


----------



## TaliZorah

Rebeth13 said:


> *cough I'd love a pair. *cough* I'm saving all my federation bills for the Dafi mount lmao!



Dafi is like.... the embodiment of happiness. All my troubles would go away if I had him like for real.
Who doesn't want a black duck with a rainbow afro and blue sneakers?

Also, whenever you are on next, I can give you those feelers.
I sold all of my blue ones, so I only have pink!


----------



## pocky

I just started a new archer gonna go online now that Im done w/ chores


----------



## Sanaki

omg CH lol i crack up on that server sorry







managed to get like 2,200 infamy hue

YES THE ARIN DRESS IS BASIC IDGAF


----------



## xTurnip

pocky said:


> I just started a new archer gonna go online now that Im done w/ chores



I just logged off lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> Dafi is like.... the embodiment of happiness. All my troubles would go away if I had him like for real.
> Who doesn't want a black duck with a rainbow afro and blue sneakers?
> 
> Also, whenever you are on next, I can give you those feelers.
> I sold all of my blue ones, so I only have pink!



Thank you! >///< We should all set some time aside this week and play together! :33


----------



## pocky

;falls to knees
I was too late

it's okay, maybe I can finally catch up lol


----------



## xTurnip

Ahri said:


> omg CH lol i crack up on that server sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> managed to get like 2,200 infamy hue
> 
> YES THE ARIN DRESS IS BASIC IDGAF



I don't have any cute clothes for my Erin lmao. Yours is adorbs! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



pocky said:


> ;falls to knees
> I was too late
> 
> it's okay, maybe I can finally catch up lol



Yeah! I'm level 15 I think on my Warrior now.


----------



## pocky

We'll catch up! Then tomorrow all three of us can roll together B)


----------



## xTurnip

pocky said:


> We'll catch up! Then tomorrow all three of us can roll together B)



Awww yeah. Let's do it.


----------



## TaliZorah

pocky said:


> We'll catch up! Then tomorrow all three of us can roll together B)



Sounds like a plan since I don't have to work until Wednesday! 
(Implying that you were talking about me... if you weren't then </3)


----------



## pocky

Yup. I meant us three (Tali, Rebeth and myself) If anyone else is in Ch they can join in as well 
Im also free until Wednesday


----------



## pocky

Tali and I are caught uup to you B)


----------



## Sanaki

Also forgot to mention my mount and pet since Reindeer did. Also love your castanic btw.

I have a Felicity named Chubbi and I ride tawny huntress, Glory, and Blitz. I love mounts lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also if anyone is interested in trading tera gold for tbt lemme KNOW PLS. I'm broke lol I spend too much gold in costumes ^_^


----------



## xTurnip

pocky said:


> Tali and I are caught uup to you B)



Aw yeeeah! Just gotta make our guild now lol.


----------



## Reindeer

Ahri said:


> I have a Felicity named Chubbi and I ride tawny huntress, Glory, and Blitz. I love mounts lol.


I really want a Felicity of my own, that thing is cute as hell. I'm having some trouble selling stuff at the moment so the income is not going too well. I saw in the Broker that someone (maybe accidentally) put her up for 37G... Now I need to save up for around 40kG, lol.

The only other mount I'm interested in is Squawk. I love birds in general, and I just think it'd be funny to see this weird pirate girl riding on a big pink bird. There's also Blaze (I think it's called that), but it would mean I'd have two black & red mounts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> In Velika, right next to the banker and trade broker, there's a guy that gives you more inv space.
> First upgrade is free, then it's like 15 copper, 3 silver and then 3 gold I think. The other upgrades, I forgot how much they were.


It's 80 and 100 for the last two, but I'm not sure if there's anything between the 3 and 80 gold.

You also gain more inventory by reaching level 60, and raising the three gathering levels to 300. Doing the latter also gives you some pretty neat head items.


----------



## xTurnip

Reindeer said:


> I really want a Felicity of my own, that thing is cute as hell. I'm having some trouble selling stuff at the moment so the income is not going too well. I saw in the Broker that someone (maybe accidentally) put her up for 37G... Now I need to save up for around 40kG, lol.
> 
> The only other mount I'm interested in is Squawk. I love birds in general, and I just think it'd be funny to see this weird pirate girl riding on a big pink bird. There's also Blaze (I think it's called that), but it would mean I'd have two black & red mounts.



The more mounts the merrier in my opinion lol.

I haven't gotten any pets yet tho. Still gold poor.


----------



## Sanaki

I got mine from EMP boxes. Then I got one from my elite box, still at 5k gold cause I buy costumes all the time. Need to save. Getting 2 pieces of defiance today.


----------



## Cudon

Spoiler: big ish pic











My chars current outfit, was a bit too lazy to bump the graphics up to max for the picture so it looks a bit pixelated and all that. Was thinking of buying a new outfit next week but cuz things aint selling cant afford a war bonnet rn :s

I ride around on Boss and have Prince as my pet, was thinking of getting Felicity at some point, however it seems like Felicitys price is slowly falling so I got nothing to rush for. Could also get Harley at some point but eh.


----------



## pocky

Wow, she is so cute! Elin Master race


----------



## xTurnip

Ahri said:


> I got mine from EMP boxes. Then I got one from my elite box, still at 5k gold cause I buy costumes all the time. Need to save. Getting 2 pieces of defiance today.



I only have 500g lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Such a cute character!!


----------



## pocky

I have gold, but I'm afraid of spending it because I owe it to someone. I had enough to pay them back shortly after I borrowed, but they live in Asia so I haven't been able to see them online. It's been a few months. LOL. Granted that I haven't played TERA in the time, but I keep stalking their tumblr to see if they post anything while I'm there.


----------



## xTurnip

pocky said:


> I have gold, but I'm afraid of spending it because I owe it to someone. I had enough to pay them back shortly after I borrowed, but they live in Asia so I haven't been able to see them online. It's been a few months. LOL. Granted that I haven't played TERA in the time, but I keep stalking their tumblr to see if they post anything while I'm there.



Ah yeah, I'd be like that too tbh. At least you're trying to pay them back. :3


----------



## TaliZorah

....Man I don't even want to talk about gold, lol.
I'm the kind that immediately spends it when I have enough.

Poor lyfe.


----------



## xTurnip

I'll be trying to take really good screenshots tonight/today of my character. Haven't had much time to play today unfortunately. :\

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> ....Man I don't even want to talk about gold, lol.
> I'm the kind that immediately spends it when I have enough.
> 
> Poor lyfe.



I'm the same way lol. I'm trying to save up like 27k for a couple cosmetic items that I want. It's going okay so far. Just gotta not look at the broker's!


----------



## pocky

I just finishing doing chores. Going through all of my characters now to see if any of them are holding fashion coupons. My archer's armor sucks, Tali knows whats up. LOL


----------



## xTurnip

pocky said:


> I just finishing doing chores. Going through all of my characters now to see if any of them are holding fashion coupons. My archer's armor sucks, Tali knows whats up. LOL



I caved and bought some EMP today. ;o; I bought a couple little things and then I got a cute little piggy mount.


----------



## TaliZorah

pocky said:


> I just finishing doing chores. Going through all of my characters now to see if any of them are holding fashion coupons. My archer's armor sucks, Tali knows whats up. LOL



BUT HEY YOU GOT THOSE ABS!
In that frilly, adorable armor.... <3



Rebeth13 said:


> I caved and bought some EMP today. ;o; I bought a couple little things and then I got a cute little piggy mount.



Now you're making me wanna buy some!
(Saving up for DJ Sona in League before anything else.)
When I start working more, I'll buy all the EMP and bath in it >x)

....also this patch is taking forever for some reason.


----------



## xTurnip

TaliZorah said:


> BUT HEY YOU GOT THOSE ABS!
> In that frilly, adorable armor.... <3
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're making me wanna buy some!
> (Saving up for DJ Sona in League before anything else.)
> When I start working more, I'll buy all the EMP and bath in it >x)



Yeeesh. I was going to save 1000 of it... then I saw that you could get a random pig mount for less than 1000, and I was like "F being frugal."


----------



## pocky

I wanna buy EMP. But I only got money in cash. I'd have money in my bank if eBay didn't take so long to actually give me my hard earned cash.


----------



## TaliZorah

Rebeth13 said:


> Yeeesh. I was going to save 1000 of it... then I saw that you could get a random pig mount for less than 1000, and I was like "F being frugal."



Some of the pigs are under 1k? Whaaaaaaaaat.
GREAT NOW I GOTTA HAVE ONE


----------



## xTurnip

TaliZorah said:


> ....also this patch is taking forever for some reason.



I've already patched today? How weird. I haven't gotten any Federation Bills though. :[

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> Some of the pigs are under 1k? Whaaaaaaaaat.
> GREAT NOW I GOTTA HAVE ONE



Yes, it's in a random pack though, so you don't know what you're getting.


----------



## TaliZorah

Rebeth13 said:


> I've already patched today? How weird. I haven't gotten any Federation Bills though. :[
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's in a random pack though, so you don't know what you're getting.



You know I didn't get any yesterday either.... glitch or something?


----------



## xTurnip

pocky said:


> I wanna buy EMP. But I only got money in cash. I'd have money in my bank if eBay didn't take so long to actually give me my hard earned cash.



Ugh what jerks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> You know I didn't get any yesterday either.... glitch or something?



I got mine yesterday. Hm. I dunno.


----------



## TaliZorah

pocky said:


> I wanna buy EMP. But I only got money in cash. I'd have money in my bank if eBay didn't take so long to actually give me my hard earned cash.



But you got money comin' to ya.


----------



## pocky

Have you guys checked your mail? They should be in the mail of the first character you log in with. I think. Unless there is a glitch or something. IDK. I didnt check to see if I got mine tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

decides to hunt kumas for fashion coupon
kills one kuma
no coupon
gives up


----------



## TaliZorah

pocky said:


> decides to hunt kumas for fashion coupon
> kills one kuma
> no coupon
> gives up



Story of my life.


----------



## pocky

Oh. It is a glitch. I didnt get any federation bills either


----------



## xTurnip

pocky said:


> Oh. It is a glitch. I didnt get any federation bills either



Darn it. I need to save my bills for Dafi lol.


----------



## pocky

Im saving up for enough fashion coupons to get:


Spoiler: this armor








- - - Post Merge - - -

REBETH YA WANNA LEVEL W/ TALI AND ME


----------



## xTurnip

pocky said:


> Im saving up for enough fashion coupons to get:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this armor
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85064
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> REBETH YA WANNA LEVEL W/ TALI AND ME



I'm at my roleplaying group. ;o; I'll be home in a couple hours tho. DD


----------



## Sanaki

TaliZorah said:


> ....Man I don't even want to talk about gold, lol.
> I'm the kind that immediately spends it when I have enough.
> 
> Poor lyfe.



always for costumes I FEEL YOU


----------



## Cudon

Rebeth13 said:


> Yeeesh. I was going to save 1000 of it... then I saw that you could get a random pig mount for less than 1000, and I was like "F being frugal."


Which one did you get?  I bought one myself and got Harry Porker but ended up trading him for Boss.

Also a new item in the shop :s Lootbox only scarves in red and white. **** lootboxes srsly, seen ppl spend like 100 bux on em.


----------



## xTurnip

Dinomates said:


> Which one did you get?  I bought one myself and got Harry Porker but ended up trading him for Boss.
> 
> Also a new item in the shop :s Lootbox only scarves in red and white. **** lootboxes srsly, seen ppl spend like 100 bux on em.



I got Waddles. She's adorable.


----------



## pocky

Harry Porker.... thhat name tho LOLOL
The pigs are adorable I want one


----------



## TaliZorah

Rebeth13 said:


> I'm at my roleplaying group. ;o; I'll be home in a couple hours tho. DD



We have been over looked. </3


----------



## xTurnip

TaliZorah said:


> We have been over looked. </3



I'm sorry. ;o; (pls don't hate me).


----------



## Sanaki

Bump 

Anyone from VOT who wants TBT SELL ME YOUR GOLD AHH


----------



## pocky

Ahri said:


> Bump
> 
> Anyone from VOT who wants TBT SELL ME YOUR GOLD AHH



I saw someone on CH with the same name as you! (Ahri)
 Also, shame. I just recently sold all of my VOT gold


----------



## MagsyPies

Is this game good? I play ffxiv on PS3 but I'm willing to try a ftp game


----------



## TaliZorah

MagsyPies said:


> Is this game good? I play ffxiv on PS3 but I'm willing to try a ftp game



I play FF14 on PS4. (Yo it runs so much better than on ps3 it's amazing.)
You can't really compare Tera to FF14. They're both so different. You might like it.


----------



## MagsyPies

TaliZorah said:


> I play FF14 on PS4. (Yo it runs so much better than on ps3 it's amazing.)
> You can't really compare Tera to FF14. They're both so different. You might like it.


I'd love to play on ps4 but it's the only ps4 game I'm intrested in  I'll be waiting for more games and a price drop. 
I might try Tera, however one of my favourite things about ffxiv are the references to past ff's and Triple Triad. I'll try Tera over the weekend though


----------



## Reindeer

MagsyPies said:


> Is this game good? I play ffxiv on PS3 but I'm willing to try a ftp game


I'm actually not a fan of MMOs in general. I often find them boring as hell and because of that they can't hold my attention for very long. TERA's action combat is what keeps me coming back. I'm not sure how comparable TERA's systems are to FF14's (since I know literally nothing about that).

I'd say just try it for a few hours, at least until you've managed to get to Velika, and then decide if you want to continue or not.


----------



## Sanaki

welp lol like nobody plays that serverrr


----------



## pocky

Ahri said:


> welp lol like nobody plays that serverrr



VOT and LOT are so empty  I honestly don't get it.


----------



## Sanaki

pocky said:


> VOT and LOT are so empty  I honestly don't get it.



because MT is where the ideal pvp is at, even though people over there are so salty and you cant really troll or have fun without getting banned. like i want pvp and to be able to chill, so thats why im not on MT D:


----------



## oreo

Hi guys! I just made a priest Elin. I'm such a noob and have no idea how to play but I just go with the flow. ; A ;
I love the character customization and the graphics look amazing on my crappy laptop.


----------



## pocky

milkbae said:


> Hi guys! I just made a priest Elin. I'm such a noob and have no idea how to play but I just go with the flow. ; A ;
> I love the character customization and the graphics look amazing on my crappy laptop.



what server are you playing on???


----------



## TaliZorah

milkbae said:


> Hi guys! I just made a priest Elin. I'm such a noob and have no idea how to play but I just go with the flow. ; A ;
> I love the character customization and the graphics look amazing on my crappy laptop.



Come over to Celestial Hills with us!


----------



## xTurnip

milkbae said:


> Hi guys! I just made a priest Elin. I'm such a noob and have no idea how to play but I just go with the flow. ; A ;
> I love the character customization and the graphics look amazing on my crappy laptop.



Join us on Celestial Hills, we have a guild and terroble humor in chat!


----------



## Reindeer

So close to level 65...

The room where you access the final boss fight of the currently available Northern Arun missions is a load of bull. You can't walk around without 15 enemies chasing you, and if a party member does this and dies, they come after you.

It's only worse as an archer that usually relies on a mystic, since the rooms in which you are forced to fight alone are hell. For some reason the boss fights are super easy though.


----------



## TaliZorah

Reindeer said:


> So close to level 65...
> 
> The room where you access the final boss fight of the currently available Northern Arun missions is a load of bull. You can't walk around without 15 enemies chasing you, and if a party member does this and dies, they come after you.
> 
> It's only worse as an archer that usually relies on a mystic, since the rooms in which you are forced to fight alone are hell. For some reason the boss fights are super easy though.



That's probably why the boss is so easy then, lol.
I hate games were bosses are hella easy but the mobs and adds are ridiculous.

I experienced that **** in Destiny. Bosses are so easy but they feel the need to add about 600 adds.


----------



## yosugay

i have tera and i used to play the $hit out of it, but now i havent really played in 3 months :-/ im trying to get back into it


----------



## Sanaki

come to VoT >_> pve boring


----------



## Reindeer

TaliZorah said:


> That's probably why the boss is so easy then, lol.
> I hate games were bosses are hella easy but the mobs and adds are ridiculous.


It just strikes me as odd. Why do I have way more trouble taking down two regular guys than a boss? Why aren't they in charge if they're that strong?
Also why does friendly NPC AI suck balls?

I hit 65 about half an hour ago. Spent around 750g on my last few skills and upgrades... now it's time to start saving up for good equipment.


----------



## TaliZorah

Ahri said:


> come to VoT >_> pve boring



Oh come on, Celestial Hills is where it's at.
PvP is overrated.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> It just strikes me as odd. Why do I have way more trouble taking down two regular guys than a boss? Why aren't they in charge if they're that strong?
> Also why does friendly NPC AI suck balls?
> 
> I hit 65 about half an hour ago. Spent around 750g on my last few skills and upgrades... now it's time to start saving up for good equipment.



Grats on hitting level cap!


----------



## xTurnip

Ahri said:


> come to VoT >_> pve boring



PvP is boring.


----------



## Sanaki

How would you know, you just joined the game 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> Oh come on, Celestial Hills is where it's at.
> PvP is overrated.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Grats on hitting level cap!



Better than the creepy erp that happens over at CH


----------



## Cudon

I'm wondering whether I should get a second mount and which one.. I have Boss right now and I like him but it'd be nice to have a 2nd mount that's huge instead of really small. 
I'm thinking of either one of the trolls, Extrm or the jeweled lion. Kinda leaning towards Extrm. He looks ****ing gorgeous.
However since I'm gonna want it be account bound I'm probs gonna have to wait till I have some money to waste myself since EMP isn't giftable and you can't trade account bound items. Bwegh :s However it seems like char bound Extrms exist? There are a few in the broker history yet none in the shop :/


----------



## Sanaki

Dinomates said:


> I'm wondering whether I should get a second mount and which one.. I have Boss right now and I like him but it'd be nice to have a 2nd mount that's huge instead of really small.
> I'm thinking of either one of the trolls, Extrm or the jeweled lion. Kinda leaning towards Extrm. He looks ****ing gorgeous.
> However since I'm gonna want it be account bound I'm probs gonna have to wait till I have some money to waste myself since EMP isn't giftable and you can't trade account bound items. Bwegh :s However it seems like char bound Extrms exist? There are a few in the broker history yet none in the shop :/



Get the robot spider. THE SPACEBAR SPAM IS AMAZING lol

I'm considering buying Crimson the dragon, but I already have Glory, Blitz, tawny huntress, and Harry porker.


----------



## Cudon

Ahri said:


> Get the robot spider. THE SPACEBAR SPAM IS AMAZING lol
> 
> I'm considering buying Crimson the dragon, but I already have Glory, Blitz, tawny huntress, and Harry porker.


He does? I checked a video of him and the spaceb was just kind of a soft 'bwaa'?
Pretty sure he was the mount I was gonna buy at first but after only seeing a front screenie and thinkin he was a floating throne thing finding out he was a spider thing was like a full on betrayal lol.

Yeah Crimson's cool but his hopping animation is a bit odd, by that I mean he kinda hops when he runs and it feels slowish? Then again I've been riding a small ass pig who has spoiled me with the sense of speed. But I remember his spacebar being aawesomeee and that things huge. I'd personally get the golden one, but tbh his chinese look kinda turns me off as a whole :/


----------



## Sanaki

My boyfriend has Crimson and it does feel rather slow and the hopping made me question getting that mount, but I grew to like it as I used his account more lol

If anyone is on VoT, should totally play with me and my boyfriend. Limei and Lionadias.Da.Vinci


----------



## Reindeer

>be rich
>get elite status
>the rich get richer

aw ye

Finally was able to buy the Black Cat Hat today. That was the last thing I wanted for my costume, and it looks as cute as I'd imagined (will post pic soon). I have 6k left, but it should slowly start building up as I keep grinding, gathering and selling whatever drops. The Peep mount is next, whenever it shows up.

Are there any crafting items that make good money? I have weapons and armor at 500, etching at 400, so I'm wondering if there's anything I can make to earn a little bit through that.


----------



## TaliZorah

Ahri said:


> How would you know, you just joined the game
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Better than the creepy erp that happens over at CH



Umm.... lol. Erp happens on all servers. And honestly I haven't run into any of it on CH. Everyone is nice and helpful. There is absolutely no reason to bash our server when you know nothing about it. 

And as Rebeth said, PvP is boring.


----------



## Sanaki

pure cobala ingot is okay (but its an artisan recipe), but the production points cost now may not make it worth to craft it. ;/ 25 points to gather, 20 to craft into ingot. otherwise you could just sell the ores


----------



## Reindeer

TaliZorah said:


> Umm.... lol. Erp happens on all servers. And honestly I haven't run into any of it on CH. Everyone is nice and helpful. There is absolutely no reason to bash our server when you know nothing about it.
> 
> And as Rebeth said, PvP is boring.


Guys, please. All servers are as good. Except Ascension Valley, that one's the best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ahri said:


> pure cobala ingot is okay (but its an artisan recipe), but the production points cost now may not make it worth to craft it. ;/ 25 points to gather, 20 to craft into ingot. otherwise you could just sell the ores


Since it's pure it's also not a certainty. I don't mind becoming an artisan for one of them, I was thinking of doing it for armorcrafting anyway after making some good weapons for Dino and myself.


----------



## Reindeer

Managed to make 6k more since I said I had 6k left, so things are going all right with that I suppose. Etching is now also at 500, so just alchemy left.

Also, here's that picture.


Spoiler: me and my baa


----------



## Sanaki

TaliZorah said:


> Umm.... lol. Erp happens on all servers. And honestly I haven't run into any of it on CH. Everyone is nice and helpful. There is absolutely no reason to bash our server when you know nothing about it.
> 
> And as Rebeth said, PvP is boring.



Im glad I don't know about it lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> Guys, please. All servers are as good. Except Ascension Valley, that one's the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's pure it's also not a certainty. I don't mind becoming an artisan for one of them, I was thinking of doing it for armorcrafting anyway after making some good weapons for Dino and myself.



Forgot if I said I have a level 35 warrior there.. But I left it :/


----------



## Sanaki

So I gave my reaper an appearance change and I'm extremely satisfied with it. >.> I'm going to post a picture later~ 

Considering giving CH a chance with a new character cause I wanna play with others but I doubt my boyfriend would come ahhh


----------



## TaliZorah

Spoiler: well



if you aint talking gold i dont wanna talk


----------



## Sanaki

TaliZorah said:


> Spoiler: well
> 
> 
> 
> if you aint talking gold i dont wanna talk



omfg LOL






 i had to include the cat

but i actually have mirror shades that i can do that bright shade thing with omg






i love the ponytail *-*


----------



## xTurnip

TaliZorah said:


> Spoiler: well
> 
> 
> 
> if you aint talking gold i dont wanna talk



So adorable. I'm going to post a couple screens I got of my character soon.


----------



## TaliZorah

Ahri said:


> omfg LOL
> 
> i had to include the cat
> 
> but i actually have mirror shades that i can do that bright shade thing with omg
> 
> i love the ponytail *-*



I've wanted the magician suit for so long.
I don't really much care for the dress version of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rebeth13 said:


> So adorable. I'm going to post a couple screens I got of my character soon.



With her little viking helmet YEAH?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: gotta show off my froggie hat


----------



## Sanaki

i was torn between the tux and dress, and i just cant see myself wearing the tux now lol im too girly for that


----------



## TaliZorah

Ahri said:


> i was torn between the tux and dress, and i just cant see myself wearing the tux now lol im too girly for that



I can do frilly stuff but if I spend good money for a costume, I don't want dresses.


----------



## xTurnip

Bout to spam with kawaii shots of my char. 
















- - - Post Merge - - -






This one is my favorite so far.


----------



## TaliZorah

OMG Rebeth those are adorable. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: magician time


----------



## TaliZorah

Spoiler: jealous of our swag u already know













Spoiler: i'm a stalker


----------



## xTurnip

TaliZorah said:


> Spoiler: jealous of our swag u already know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i'm a stalker



Looooooove it!!! Those pics are adorable.

The one of your magician is soooo cute!


----------



## pocky

lmao i look so noob with my mismatched armor
I rly wanna buy the ninja outfit, but not without trying it on first


----------



## xTurnip

pocky said:


> lmao i look so noob with my mismatched armor
> I rly wanna buy the ninja outfit, but not without trying it on first



I'll scour the googles and see if I can find a pic for you. (


----------



## Cudon

pocky said:


> lmao i look so noob with my mismatched armor
> I rly wanna buy the ninja outfit, but not without trying it on first



http://tera-online.cc/gallery/costumes/ This russian site might prove useful? It also has all the cloth/leather/heavy armor shown on all races so you can check out your future armor.

Also Ktera is gonna get a feature at some point that let's you preview all costumes, mounts and pets on your character. You can also take good pictures with it since you're gonna be given backgrounds and filters to work with. I don't remember when that feature is coming but I think it was soonish, so about a year for us it seems


----------



## TaliZorah

Dinomates said:


> http://tera-online.cc/gallery/costumes/ This russian site might prove useful? It also has all the cloth/leather/heavy armor shown on all races so you can check out your future armor.
> 
> Also Ktera is gonna get a feature at some point that let's you preview all costumes, mounts and pets on your character. You can also take good pictures with it since you're gonna be given backgrounds and filters to work with. I don't remember when that feature is coming but I think it was soonish, so about a year for us it seems



Awesome idea, just wish we could have it sooner.


----------



## Sanaki

What I never understood is why you can't do it in the valkyon outfitters, lol. Like you can just go to the broker but ??


----------



## pocky

Dinomates said:


> http://tera-online.cc/gallery/costumes/ This russian site might prove useful? It also has all the cloth/leather/heavy armor shown on all races so you can check out your future armor.
> 
> Also Ktera is gonna get a feature at some point that let's you preview all costumes, mounts and pets on your character. You can also take good pictures with it since you're gonna be given backgrounds and filters to work with. I don't remember when that feature is coming but I think it was soonish, so about a year for us it seems



Yeah, I've been playing since release so I already know about that website. This archer is a new character though so I'm still wearing low level armor. I'm saving up fashion coupons to get armor l29, but I'm still short on coupons.

Didn't know about the new feature though! Thats really cool! I'm actually not too fond of pictures because sometimes it looks good in picture, but not as great on your actual character.

Thank you for the info  What server are you on?


----------



## Cudon

pocky said:


> Yeah, I've been playing since release so I already know about that website. This archer is a new character though so I'm still wearing low level armor. I'm saving up fashion coupons to get armor l29, but I'm still short on coupons.
> 
> Didn't know about the new feature though! Thats really cool! I'm actually not too fond of pictures because sometimes it looks good in picture, but not as great on your actual character.
> 
> Thank you for the info  What server are you on?


Ascension Valley :b Just picked it on random really. And yeah the pictures can feel really misleading and actual pictures of characters wearing stuff are kinda hard to find :s There's so little forums, guides and **** for tera, kinda upsetting

Also did anyone pick up a bruiseweave stole? You could obtain it through a limited amount code.



Spoiler: a pic of me wearing one


----------



## Sanaki

i didnt, i wish i did though D: the keys ran out..


----------



## Reindeer

Ahri said:


> i didnt, i wish i did though D: the keys ran out..


At least you'll be getting the black scarf if you're part of a guild for 7 cumulative days around this time. I got the checkered one, but I'm looking forward to that one.


----------



## Sanaki

Yeah I am. I'm in Orphanage lol currently rank 1 overall for now, not cuz of gvg thoo lol we recently lost a lot of key members. /sigh

But I'm super excited for the black scarf.

Got Crimson last night too, mom gave me money for shoveling the driveway by myself.


----------



## TaliZorah

Dinomates said:


> Ascension Valley :b Just picked it on random really. And yeah the pictures can feel really misleading and actual pictures of characters wearing stuff are kinda hard to find :s There's so little forums, guides and **** for tera, kinda upsetting
> 
> Also did anyone pick up a bruiseweave stole? You could obtain it through a limited amount code.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a pic of me wearing one



Wow that hat is adorable. What's it called?

I picked mine up and gave it to my Zerker I just started. I wish you could dye it.


Spoiler: shield ye eye


----------



## pocky

Dinomates said:


> Ascension Valley :b Just picked it on random really. And yeah the pictures can feel really misleading and actual pictures of characters wearing stuff are kinda hard to find :s There's so little forums, guides and **** for tera, kinda upsetting
> 
> Also did anyone pick up a bruiseweave stole? You could obtain it through a limited amount code.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a pic of me wearing one



I got mine also!  Also, I'm not 100% sure cause your Elin's face is partly covered, but I think I use that same face for my lancer! (And also for my Priest, but different adornment) it's one of my favorite faces


----------



## Sanaki

that hats called a war bonnet


----------



## xTurnip

Dinomates said:


> Ascension Valley :b Just picked it on random really. And yeah the pictures can feel really misleading and actual pictures of characters wearing stuff are kinda hard to find :s There's so little forums, guides and **** for tera, kinda upsetting
> 
> Also did anyone pick up a bruiseweave stole? You could obtain it through a limited amount code.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a pic of me wearing one



I love that outfit. It's soooo adorable. :33 That War Bonnet is cute. :33


----------



## Cudon

TaliZorah said:


> Wow that hat is adorable. What's it called?
> 
> I picked mine up and gave it to my Zerker I just started. I wish you could dye it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shield ye eye


Yeah, I wish I could too. I got kinda lucky with the colors though, but it'd still be cool to have your own dyeable checkered scarf :b
But yeah the hat's a war bonnet and it's probably one of my favorite hats in the game. It's adoorable ^^



pocky said:


> I got mine also!  Also, I'm not 100% sure cause your Elin's face is partly covered, but I think I use that same face for my lancer! (And also for my Priest, but different adornment) it's one of my favorite faces


It's the face with a nose bandage c: It's one of my favorites too but the lips are incredibly small and puffy which bothers me a bit. Don't remember if I made them that way or was it cuz of the face, but eh.


----------



## pocky

Dinomates said:


> Yeah, I wish I could too. I got kinda lucky with the colors though, but it'd still be cool to have your own dyeable checkered scarf :b
> But yeah the hat's a war bonnet and it's probably one of my favorite hats in the game. It's adoorable ^^
> 
> 
> It's the face with a nose bandage c: It's one of my favorites too but the lips are incredibly small and puffy which bothers me a bit. Don't remember if I made them that way or was it cuz of the face, but eh.



I like the small puffy lips tbh! Mine has it too!



Spoiler: pics from like may 2012 (second from october tho) but who cares


----------



## Cudon

pocky said:


> I like the small puffy lips tbh! Mine has it too!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics from like may 2012 (second from october tho) but who cares


Aww shes cute c: I kinda really like the brows in that face though, kind of a nice contrast.

Not to spam tera selfies but I decided to change the dress to green since the amount of blue bugged me, opinions? I'm too lazy to up the graphics again lol. 


Spoiler: opinions?











Btw does anyone know a good way to get ambit stuff? Like I've been opening ambit boxes by using the back to the past tokens and possibly gonna try craft em too but any other good ways?


----------



## xTurnip

I love the green!


----------



## Sanaki

Dinomates said:


> Aww shes cute c: I kinda really like the brows in that face though, kind of a nice contrast.
> 
> Not to spam tera selfies but I decided to change the dress to green since the amount of blue bugged me, opinions? I'm too lazy to up the graphics again lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw does anyone know a good way to get ambit stuff? Like I've been opening ambit boxes by using the back to the past tokens and possibly gonna try craft em too but any other good ways?



bathysmal rise? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pocky said:


> I like the small puffy lips tbh! Mine has it too!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics from like may 2012 (second from october tho) but who cares



the eyebrows though >_> the second picture looks a little better but im not a fan of that face tbh


----------



## xTurnip

Ahri said:


> omfg LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to include the cat
> 
> but i actually have mirror shades that i can do that bright shade thing with omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the ponytail *-*



The reaper pose looks so dumb imo. Looks like she has a twig up her butt.


----------



## pocky

Dinomates said:


> Aww shes cute c: I kinda really like the brows in that face though, kind of a nice contrast.
> 
> Not to spam tera selfies but I decided to change the dress to green since the amount of blue bugged me, opinions? I'm too lazy to up the graphics again lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw does anyone know a good way to get ambit stuff? Like I've been opening ambit boxes by using the back to the past tokens and possibly gonna try craft em too but any other good ways?



I liked it with the as well blue tbh, but the green looks better. It pulls the whole outfit together  (cause the bonnet has both the blue of the scarf and the green of the dress)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> bathysmal rise?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> the eyebrows though >_> the second picture looks a little better but im not a fan of that face tbh



I love those faces  Better than 50% of the Elin Anime ones. Like come on, TERA, a lot of those look like they belong in a PS2 games from 2001. It's just so weird when other races are there looking realistic and Elin is just ??? (there are a few high quality Anime Elin faces I love though I got two of my Elins using them, actually)


----------



## Sanaki

so much hate from u ;/

imagine them standing in normal elin stance with two big scythes lol






-last appearance change ever. lol im satisfied ^^

farming idyllic leaves for the increased gathering event. trying to get enough materials for my Renegade PVP weapon since I'm in full Defiance now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Aww shes cute c: I kinda really like the brows in that face though, kind of a nice contrast.
> 
> Not to spam tera selfies but I decided to change the dress to green since the amount of blue bugged me, opinions? I'm too lazy to up the graphics again lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw does anyone know a good way to get ambit stuff? Like I've been opening ambit boxes by using the back to the past tokens and possibly gonna try craft em too but any other good ways?



dude i love this look lol but i like the blue better O;


----------



## pocky

My main is a reaper, and I don't like the stance either. I hate that all of the costumes show their panties. Looks bad  Also, lancer has a big weapon and looks just fine with regular Elin stance.


----------



## Sanaki

i like reaper stance. lols. i like the other a lot too though


----------



## Heartcore

Forever laughing that I never got off tutorial island.


----------



## pocky

Heartcore said:


> Forever laughing that I never got off tutorial island.



play with us loseru


----------



## Cudon

Yeah the stance is weird :/ I hate seeing reapers in school outfits since they so blatantly show the panties and blegh :s Tbh the normal elin stance wouldn't be all that bad with scythes imo, it just has sucky afk animations that im soo tired of. 

I bought a height change thinking itd be neat to have a smaller hitbox but I haven't decided on the size yet.. -3 looks kinda terrifying o.o. And as a person who kinda likes tall legs I might just go +1, idk.


----------



## pocky

Dinomates said:


> Yeah the stance is weird :/ I hate seeing reapers in school outfits since they so blatantly show the panties and blegh :s Tbh the normal elin stance wouldn't be all that bad with scythes imo, it just has sucky afk animations that im soo tired of.
> 
> I bought a height change thinking itd be neat to have a smaller hitbox but I haven't decided on the size yet.. -3 looks kinda terrifying o.o. And as a person who kinda likes tall legs I might just go +1, idk.



Yeah, I bought a bunch of cute costumes for my reaper and then I saw the back side.... so awk  I feel like it takes away from Elin's cuteness, you know? 

What does -3 look like? I think Rebeth made her Elin shorter and she looks really cute in game, but idk how much shorter she made her


----------



## TaliZorah

Ahri said:


> the eyebrows though >_> the second picture looks a little better but im not a fan of that face tbh



When did Pocky start caring about what you think of her face?



Ahri said:


> so much hate from u ;/



She's not hating on your character, just the stance and I agree. They look so hateful yet show their asses like it's totally cool.


----------



## Ery

Ahri said:


> -last appearance change ever. lol im satisfied ^^



the eyes though >_>  not a fan of that face tbh


----------



## kassie

Heartcore said:


> Forever laughing that I never got off tutorial island.



Saaaame. I should get back into it but I'm such a noob, lol.


----------



## pocky

selcouth said:


> Saaaame. I should get back into it but I'm such a noob, lol.


that avatar is so cute


----------



## Cudon

pocky said:


> Yeah, I bought a bunch of cute costumes for my reaper and then I saw the back side.... so awk  I feel like it takes away from Elin's cuteness, you know?
> 
> What does -3 look like? I think Rebeth made her Elin shorter and she looks really cute in game, but idk how much shorter she made her





Spoiler








I ended up going with -2 since -2 was like satisfyingly small, and -3 kinda went over the line for me. Might mess with my thighs but I actually really like the default thighs


----------



## xTurnip

My Warrior is a -3 height. The thighs get a little bigger and it looks kinda odd to be honest.

(I also just started playing WoW and bought the base game and 2 expansions + a month of game time for 5$. It was pretty sweet.)


----------



## Sanaki

k so i understand i cant say i dont like a face but yall **** on reapers like idk lmao

thread so passive aggressive


----------



## Heartcore

selcouth said:


> Saaaame. I should get back into it but I'm such a noob, lol.



I literally thought it was the whole game. I'm like, "This game is terrible."


----------



## pocky

Dinomates said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up going with -2 since -2 was like satisfyingly small, and -3 kinda went over the line for me. Might mess with my thighs but I actually really like the default thighs



OOhh. I actually love how -3 looks, its what Rebeth uses and her Elin is adorable. -2 is also great though. Where did you find that chart? I wanted one for Male Castanic cause I finally found the ninja outfit at the broker, but it makes my Castanic look too buff. I'm hoping that with a height changer he'll look leaner. Nothing against buff guys, it's just that male Castanic is so short he looks kinda weird when he is thicker


----------



## Ery

Ahri said:


> k so i understand i cant say i dont like a face but yall **** on reapers like idk lmao
> 
> thread so passive aggressive



nobody's being passive aggressive, we're all being fully aggressive.

seriously though, the way you said it was like "your character is ugly and looks weird"

reaper is an entire class. nobody is hating specifically on your character or the fact that they stand like their butts are about to explode.
they're expressing that they wish it looked different in general, because it's a class that has animations that people are limited to and cannot change.  maybe they wish they were different. nobody is directly calling out your character specifically. (my joke aside.)

complaining about someone's specific character though is kind of messed up innit?
would you tell someone out on the street who you thought was unattractive that you don't like their face and that they look weird?  probably not, but if you would, then you should probably spend some time learning manners. n_n


----------



## Reindeer

Ahri said:


> k so i understand i cant say i dont like a face but yall **** on reapers like idk lmao
> 
> thread so passive aggressive


maybe some pvp will cheer you up :^)



Ery said:


> nobody's being passive aggressive, we're all being fully aggressive.
> 
> seriously though, the way you said it was like "your character is ugly and looks weird"
> 
> reaper is an entire class. nobody is hating specifically on your character or the fact that they stand like their butts are about to explode.
> they're expressing that they wish it looked different in general, because it's a class that has animations that people are limited to and cannot change.  maybe they wish they were different. nobody is directly calling out your character specifically. (my joke aside.)
> 
> complaining about someone's specific character though is kind of messed up innit?
> would you tell someone out on the street who you thought was unattractive that you don't like their face and that they look weird?  probably not, but if you would, then you should probably spend some time learning manners. n_n


Hi, devil's advocate here.

She said she didn't like that specific face. It's hating on something in an entire race's customization selection, not a specific character, thus making it just as general as hating on a specific class.


----------



## Ery

The cool thing about that is, there's several other faces and options to choose from and adjust to each person's liking.
There's nothing about reaper that anyone can change. the animations are set in stone and that's it.
how does that change what i said?
It's like looking at someone and thinking they're unattractive and telling them they look weird.
Whether you like the face or not, people took time to make their character to their liking.
while it's fine to like reaper's animations or whatever, some people don't and there's nothing they can do about it, they're stuck with it. they didn't put effort into making their character or put their own personal spin on something, it was just that way and they're stuck with it.
there's a huge difference.


----------



## xTurnip

Heartcore said:


> I literally thought it was the whole game. I'm like, "This game is terrible."



Tera's not for everyone. I usually know within like 30 mins of playing if I like a game or not. I have fun with Tera, but it's mostly about how your char looks and the combat.  I like games with a lot of lore and fluffy stuff. Idk.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ery said:


> The cool thing about that is, there's several other faces and options to choose from and adjust to each person's liking.
> There's nothing about reaper that anyone can change. the animations are set in stone and that's it.
> how does that change what i said?
> It's like looking at someone and thinking they're unattractive and telling them they look weird.
> Whether you like the face or not, people took time to make their character to their liking.
> while it's fine to like reaper's animations or whatever, some people don't and there's nothing they can do about it, they're stuck with it. they didn't put effort into making their character or put their own personal spin on something, it was just that way and they're stuck with it.
> there's a huge difference.



Wow I like you. Totally agree.

I was just saying that I don't like the Reaper stance. Chill bro.


----------



## pocky

Reindeer said:


> maybe some pvp will cheer you up :^)
> 
> 
> Hi, devil's advocate here.
> 
> She said she didn't like that specific face. It's hating on something in an entire race's customization selection, not a specific character, thus making it just as general as hating on a specific class.



TBH I wasnt offended by what Ahri said about my characters because I like my elins and thats all that matters. But she did hate on my specific character. She even made note of saying that she liked my second elin a _little_ better. If it had been about just the template she could have just said "I don't like that template" or if she wanted to be a little a nicer "I don't like that template but you made it look okay." Or better, she could have just ignored my post seeing as how I hadn't addressed the entire thread when posting pictures of my elin, but rather a single member.

People are just annoyed by what she said because all that Ahri has done since she got here is instigate arguments. This isn't the first time that she has gotten on people's nerves. I mean, just a few pages back you had white knight for her again because she started talking trash about Celestial Hills despite none of us having said anything bad about her or her server.

But whatever. This argument isn't worth it. We should just go back to discussing TERA.


----------



## oreo

pocky said:


> I like the small puffy lips tbh! Mine has it too!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics from like may 2012 (second from october tho) but who cares



OMG POCKY, your first tera is so cute ASNADJHDJDDJDDJD that hair and cute nose!!! ; w ; (i want that hair)
OMG i uninstalled but i'm reinstalling it now. so indecisive ughhh = n =
what class should i play for elin guys? i'm a noob but i love cute armour and pretty combat skills
or how about what classes did you guys start out with when you first joined tera?


----------



## Heartcore

@Rebeth

Oh, I liked the character customization and combat and stuff like that too. I legitimately just thought the tutorial was the whole game. LOL


----------



## oreo

Heartcore said:


> Forever laughing that I never got off tutorial island.



me too me too


----------



## Ery

milkbae said:


> OMG POCKY, your first tera is so cute ASNADJHDJDDJDDJD that hair and cute nose!!! ; w ; (i want that hair)
> OMG i uninstalled but i'm reinstalling it now. so indecisive ughhh = n =
> what class should i play for elin guys? i'm a noob but i love cute armour and pretty combat skills
> or how about what classes did you guys start out with when you first joined tera?



I do this a lot too. Or i game hop a lot.  Attention span of a gnat ' v ';
what classes interest you the most? have you played before/read about the classes?
IMO elins look cute as just about everything.  from being a small girl with a giant axe on a berserker (Liore, anyone?), to blasting enemies on a sorcerer with the cute little frilly dresses.
The only armor i dislike for the most part is leather, but there's still a decent amount of good looking options for it, or you could save up and get a costume c:
My very first class on TERA was a mystic, then a priest. then a mystic. then a lancer. then a berserker, etc.
i had a hard time deciding because my computer could barely run the game at the time, but now that i'm on a better PC, i'm back to lancer. tiny person with a giant lance makes me feel good.


----------



## Heartcore

milkbae said:


> me too me too



i'm glad i'm not the only one.


----------



## pocky

milkbae said:


> OMG POCKY, your first tera is so cute ASNADJHDJDDJDDJD that hair and cute nose!!! ; w ; (i want that hair)
> OMG i uninstalled but i'm reinstalling it now. so indecisive ughhh = n =
> what class should i play for elin guys? i'm a noob but i love cute armour and pretty combat skills
> or how about what classes did you guys start out with when you first joined tera?


Thank you so much!

I started out with lancer. I personally find it very easy because you can block attacks and solo boss monsters easily, but a lot of people find it hard because you have to tank dungeons and whatnot. So if you havent tanked before it might be best to go for a DPS like Sorcerer. We can help you level if you rejoin ; v ;


----------



## oreo

Ery said:


> I do this a lot too. Or i game hop a lot.  Attention span of a gnat ' v ';
> what classes interest you the most? have you played before/read about the classes?
> IMO elins look cute as just about everything.  from being a small girl with a giant axe on a berserker (Liore, anyone?), to blasting enemies on a sorcerer with the cute little frilly dresses.
> The only armor i dislike for the most part is leather, but there's still a decent amount of good looking options for it, or you could save up and get a costume c:
> My very first class on TERA was a mystic, then a priest. then a mystic. then a lancer. then a berserker, etc.
> i had a hard time deciding because my computer could barely run the game at the time, but now that i'm on a better PC, i'm back to lancer. tiny person with a giant lance makes me feel good.


yep, i lag a lot so i put my settings to the lowest when i'm playing tera -sighs-
i really like lancers. they look cool!!! that big weapon looks very bad ass when it's wielded by a tiny body
 honestly my problem is i think all the classes look fun ; ___ ;
the priest and archer is what i'm leaning towards rn although the priest class is harder to grasp on for a beginner...
MAN, i really like the castanics! is there any way to change their provocative armour though? o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



pocky said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I started out with lancer. I personally find it very easy because you can block attacks and solo boss monsters easily, but a lot of people find it hard because you have to tank dungeons and whatnot. So if you havent tanked before it might be best to go for a DPS like Sorcerer. We can help you level if you rejoin ; v ;


AHHHHHHHH okay!!! c:
i don't even know what tanking or DPS means... dang how embarrassing
i'm going back because the graphics are more amazing than GW2's D;
plus the community is full of trolls, perverts, and lovely people c:


----------



## TaliZorah

LOL @ Ahri trying to start **** again. We don't need anymore arguments, please have a seat.

Also, milkbae... we were wondering where you had gone, we missed you!


----------



## pocky

milkbae said:


> yep, i lag a lot so i put my settings to the lowest when i'm playing tera -sighs-
> i really like lancers. they look cool!!! that big weapon looks very bad ass when it's wielded by a tiny body
> honestly my problem is i think all the classes look fun ; ___ ;
> the priest and archer is what i'm leaning towards rn although the priest class is harder to grasp on for a beginner...
> MAN, i really like the castanics! is there any way to change their provocative armour though? o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHH okay!!! c:
> i don't even know what tanking or DPS means... dang how embarrassing
> i'm going back because the graphics are more amazing than GW2's D;
> plus the community is full of trolls, perverts, and lovely people c:



 DPS means Damage Per Second, it's a term used t describe classes that focus on damage.


----------



## Reindeer

Ery said:


> The cool thing about that is, there's several other faces and options to choose from and adjust to each person's liking.
> There's nothing about reaper that anyone can change. the animations are set in stone and that's it.
> how does that change what i said?
> It's like looking at someone and thinking they're unattractive and telling them they look weird.
> Whether you like the face or not, people took time to make their character to their liking.
> while it's fine to like reaper's animations or whatever, some people don't and there's nothing they can do about it, they're stuck with it. they didn't put effort into making their character or put their own personal spin on something, it was just that way and they're stuck with it.
> there's a huge difference.


I don't see how that changes what I said either. They said they didn't like the face. We're saying we don't like the Reaper animations, stances, etc. Those are both general statements and not about any one character in particular. If it was, any Reaper in this thread would be hated, and Ahri would be hating on several characters in here.

It's all about personal preference. Some people don't like Reaper, some people don't like certain faces. So even this statement makes perfect sense:


pocky said:


> She even made note of saying that she liked my second elin a _little_ better.


Ahri just said she didn't like that face, and because of that she liked the other Elin character more. It's like me (or anyone really) saying they like normal Elin animations and stances over the Reapers', and because of that actually like non-Reaper Elins more.







- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> LOL @ Ahri trying to start **** again. We don't need anymore arguments, please have a seat.


You all need to calm the **** down as well.


----------



## oreo

TaliZorah said:


> LOL @ Ahri trying to start **** again. We don't need anymore arguments, please have a seat.
> 
> Also, milkbae... we were wondering where you had gone, we missed you!



I DITCHED TERA!!1 OMG I AM SORRY, I AM BACK 8D
going to make a better looking elin now c:


----------



## Ery

milkbae said:


> yep, i lag a lot so i put my settings to the lowest when i'm playing tera -sighs-
> i really like lancers. they look cool!!! that big weapon looks very bad ass when it's wielded by a tiny body
> honestly my problem is i think all the classes look fun ; ___ ;
> the priest and archer is what i'm leaning towards rn although the priest class is harder to grasp on for a beginner...
> MAN, i really like the castanics! is there any way to change their provocative armour though? o:




well if you're just getting into the game, and have interest in archer, i think that would be a good starting point.
you don't have to worry about TOO many things (at least right away) so you can feel things out a little bit till you see other classes and understand how the battle system and everything works.
DPS means damage per second, its sort of an adopted term for damage dealers in games.  tanking is basically the character(s) who will be holding the monster's attention while everyone else beats on it.  they will/should be taking the most damage (or blocking damage if possible) and have abilities equipped to do so :3

for castanics... there are not a whole lot of non-sexy options for armor, (un)fortunately
BUT you can buy costume outfits for your character and it will basically 'cover' all of your armor to a different appearance.
(for example this school girl outfit. slightly less sexy . . . i'm sure there are other outfits though haha)


----------



## oreo

Ery said:


> well if you're just getting into the game, and have interest in archer, i think that would be a good starting point.
> you don't have to worry about TOO many things (at least right away) so you can feel things out a little bit till you see other classes and understand how the battle system and everything works.
> DPS means damage per second, its sort of an adopted term for damage dealers in games.  tanking is basically the character(s) who will be holding the monster's attention while everyone else beats on it.  they will/should be taking the most damage (or blocking damage if possible) and have abilities equipped to do so :3
> 
> for castanics... there are not a whole lot of non-sexy options for armor, (un)fortunately
> BUT you can buy costume outfits for your character and it will basically 'cover' all of your armor to a different appearance.
> (for example this school girl outfit. slightly less sexy . . . i'm sure there are other outfits though haha)


ty for explaining! :]
O MAN, I AM GOING TO MAKE MY FUTURE MALE CASTANIC WEAR THAT UNIFORM, he'll be a hot piece of ass


----------



## TaliZorah

Reindeer said:


> I don't see how that changes what I said either. They said they didn't like the face. We're saying we don't like the Reaper animations, stances, etc. Those are both general statements and not about any one character in particular. If it was, any Reaper in this thread would be hated, and Ahri would be hating on several characters in here.
> 
> It's all about personal preference. Some people don't like Reaper, some people don't like certain faces. So even this statement makes perfect sense:
> 
> Ahri just said she didn't like that face, and because of that she liked the other Elin character more. It's like me (or anyone really) saying they like normal Elin animations and stances over the Reapers', and because of that actually like non-Reaper Elins more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> You all need to calm the **** down as well.



Stop kissing ass, please. And talk about Tera.


----------



## xTurnip

Reindeer said:


> I don't see how that changes what I said either. They said they didn't like the face. We're saying we don't like the Reaper animations, stances, etc. Those are both general statements and not about any one character in particular. If it was, any Reaper in this thread would be hated, and Ahri would be hating on several characters in here.
> 
> It's all about personal preference. Some people don't like Reaper, some people don't like certain faces. So even this statement makes perfect sense:
> 
> Ahri just said she didn't like that face, and because of that she liked the other Elin character more. It's like me (or anyone really) saying they like normal Elin animations and stances over the Reapers', and because of that actually like non-Reaper Elins more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> You all need to calm the **** down as well.



Alrighty, the discussion's over. We just won't post anything negative/passive agressive or otherwise about someone's race/char/whatever. 

Woo! I haven't logged into Tera in two days. Whoops. I'm pretty guilty of game hopping. Sorry guys. ;o;


----------



## TaliZorah

milkbae said:


> I DITCHED TERA!!1 OMG I AM SORRY, I AM BACK 8D
> going to make a better looking elin now c:



Awesome, we'll be here for all your learning experiences. 
Welcome back!


----------



## Reindeer

TaliZorah said:


> Stop kissing ass, please. And talk about Tera.


My stance on Reapers and her comments is the same as yours. However, I will admit you all are *****ing about something that you are doing as well. It's as simple as that. Stop your little circlejerk and shut the **** up.


----------



## TaliZorah

Reindeer said:


> My stance on Reapers and her comments is the same as yours. However, I will admit you all are *****ing about something that you are doing as well. It's as simple as that. Stop your little circlejerk and shut the **** up.



Okay, white knight.


----------



## Cudon

TaliZorah said:


> Stop kissing ass, please. And talk about Tera.


But Reindeer doesn't like Ahri in any special manner to be motivated to kiss her ass :s I get why you guys are a bit pissy at her considering how elitist shes been about her pvping but other than that she hasn't done anything worthy of being mad at her for. As Reindeer said were doing the exact same by stating our dislike to some specific race/class things and there's nothing wrong with it aslong as we dont mean anyone in specific.


----------



## xTurnip

Reindeer said:


> My stance on Reapers and her comments is the same as yours. However, I will admit you all are *****ing about something that you are doing as well. It's as simple as that. Stop your little circlejerk and shut the **** up.



Okay, and we're letting it go now. I'd really like for this thread to NOT be closed.


----------



## Cudon

TaliZorah said:


> Okay, white knight.


I'm gonna let this go but **** saying that about him just angered me quite a bit.


----------



## TaliZorah

NOW BACK ONTO TERA:

Anyone have any advice on end game dungeons as a mystic?


----------



## pocky

We let it go like two pages ago, Reindeer. I responded to you and said it wasn't worth arguing about then everyone else started talking about TERA. You were the one that brought it up again. Just saying.

I agree though, this isn't worth arguing about. We're here to talk TERA, not get mad at each other


----------



## xTurnip

SO HOW ABOUT THOSE TERA RELATED SPORTS TEAMS?


----------



## Ery

i want my elin to have DDD boobies, discuss


----------



## xTurnip

Ery said:


> i want my elin to have DDD boobies, discuss



She would probably break in half due to her boobies being heavier than her entire body.


----------



## TaliZorah

Ery said:


> i want my elin to have DDD boobies, discuss



Wow where are the people with mods for this. I want this too.


----------



## Reindeer

pocky said:


> We let it go like two pages ago, Reindeer. I responded to you and said it wasn't worth arguing about then everyone else started talking about TERA. You were the one that brought it up again. Just saying.


How exactly is responding to a person's post (this one to be exact) an hour after it was posted "bringing it up again"? If anything, Ery brought it back up. Yet I'm catching all this stuff from immature people like Tali that can't admit any guilt.

I'll leave it, but a rundown:
- you all (including me) ***** about Reapers;
- Ahri *****es about a certain face;
- somehow Ahri is the devil while you all are right.

I honestly couldn't give less of a **** about Ahri, but if you're going to be acting like children I'll stick up for her, even when I disagree with the way she says things. Hence why I said devil's advocate when I first responded.

Grow the **** up, people.


----------



## pocky

Reindeer said:


> How exactly is responding to a person's post (this one to be exact) an hour after it was posted "bringing it up again"? If anything, Ery brought it back up. Yet I'm catching all this stuff from immature people like Tali that can't admit any guilt.
> 
> I'll leave it, but a rundown:
> - you all (including me) ***** about Reapers;
> - Ahri *****es about a certain face;
> - somehow Ahri is the devil while you all are right.
> 
> I honestly couldn't give less of a **** about Ahri, but if you're going to be acting like children I'll stick up for her, even when I disagree with the way she says things. Hence why I said devil's advocate when I first responded.
> 
> Grow the **** up, people.



You keep bringing it up.


----------



## xTurnip

TaliZorah said:


> Wow where are the people with mods for this. I want this too.



I wish I had the talent for modding things. It would be so sweet.


----------



## Reindeer

pocky said:


> You keep bringing it up.


Responding to people =/= bringing it up. Look up "respond" and "bring sth up" in the Cambridge dictionary.


----------



## pocky

I just want mods to change costume colors. But whenever I download mods they interfere with patching the game


----------



## TaliZorah

pocky said:


> I just want mods to change costume colors. But whenever I download mods they interfere with patching the game



I once had these folders with all my mods in and they never screwed with the game during patch time.
I wish I still had them. ):


----------



## oreo

TaliZorah said:


> Awesome, we'll be here for all your learning experiences.
> Welcome back!



Thanks hun! 

WOW, I AM STILL CUSTOMIZING MY ELIN. :l


----------



## xTurnip

pocky said:


> I just want mods to change costume colors. But whenever I download mods they interfere with patching the game



I'd love variants of the costumes. And for dying (dyeing?) your armor to not be expensive AF.

- - - Post Merge - - -



milkbae said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> WOW, I AM STILL CUSTOMIZING MY ELIN. :l



Take all the time you need, you'll regret slapping on some face that you kinda like and wish you'd taken the time to make a face you really really like.


----------



## Ery

How did i bring anything back up?
She was being rude, directly calling someone out on their *specific personalized character*, when it was _not only_ not addressed to her, but it's something someone spent time on.
Nobody said anything rude or called her out (Though i made a joke directed at her, saying literally the exact thing she said; truth be told i don't care enough to have an opinion about her character)
i'm not saying nobody is allowed to have an opinion. everyone's got one.
but to call out a specific face like that, a specific person like that, when it was someone's *personal character* is different than saying "this stance, that i have no control over, sticks her ass out, and i don't care for it."
nobody said they hated the class. nobody said they hated people who played it. nobody said "your character looks like **** because of that".
what ahri said and the way she said it was directly aimed at pocky (and dino, as they use the same face)
and it was rude.
Please tell me what you're not getting about this so i can explain it to you in a way that even a small child would understand.
You're so "grown up" compared to all of us, you should understand this more than anyone else.
I made a joke about it,  and i'm sorry for being a smart ass.  but i felt justified because of what she said and the way she said it.


----------



## TaliZorah

milkbae said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> WOW, I AM STILL CUSTOMIZING MY ELIN. :l



IT'S OKAY, HUN LOL.
I took like a full hour to make each one of my Elins.
Whenever you want to play just let us know.


----------



## oreo

TaliZorah said:


> IT'S OKAY, HUN LOL.
> I took like a full hour to make each one of my Elins.
> Whenever you want to play just let us know.



LOOL, glad to know to know I'm not the only that does this.
Okaaaay ~


----------



## pocky

milkbae said:


> LOOL, glad to know to know I'm not the only that does this.
> Okaaaay ~



yeah, I take forever too
I like to make sure that my character is absolutely perfect (to me)
because it's a pain to reroll/remake your character when you're already high level

p.s; the art in your signature is hella cute


----------



## Ery

pocky said:


> yeah, I take forever too
> I like to make sure that my character is absolutely perfect (to me)
> because it's a pain to reroll/remake your character when you're already high level
> 
> p.s; the art in your signature is hella cute



aka the problem i've had for years on this game and why i reroll like a madman ;(
i used to take hours making my characters but i've done it so many times that i generally remember the 'basic' options i like... i also have a few written down. haha


----------



## oreo

I made a lvl 1 sorcerer! Ign: Rainei in the same server as last time.
Time to do quests. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



pocky said:


> yeah, I take forever too
> I like to make sure that my character is absolutely perfect (to me)
> because it's a pain to reroll/remake your character when you're already high level
> 
> p.s; the art in your signature is hella cute


aweee thanks! kyukon did a fabulous job ;B


----------



## pocky

milkbae said:


> I made a lvl 1 sorcerer! Ign: Rainei in the same server as last time.
> Time to do quests. c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> aweee thanks! kyukon did a fabulous job ;B



Thats a really cute name!  You should post pictures of her, I wanna see her


----------



## oreo

pocky said:


> Thats a really cute name!  You should post pictures of her, I wanna see her



She looks generic but I like her. xD


----------



## kyukon

uwaahhhh I love TERA but I don't play on any of the same servers. ; -;
All of my mains are on Tempest Reach and yes, I'm also an Elin player hhhh
I haven't played that much since the expansion though ;X
Kind of want to return for the pvp, but then I have to worry about getting geared again //lays down


----------



## pocky

milkbae said:


> She looks generic but I like her. xD



noo, she looks super cute
love the mint colored hair

- - - Post Merge - - -



kyukon said:


> uwaahhhh I love TERA but I don't play on any of the same servers. ; -;
> All of my mains are on Tempest Reach and yes, I'm also an Elin player hhhh
> I haven't played that much since the expansion though ;X
> Kind of want to return for the pvp, but then I have to worry about getting geared again //lays down



I feel you  I had all of my gear at +12 but now all of it is obsolete


----------



## Sanaki

Ery said:


> nobody's being passive aggressive, we're all being fully aggressive.
> 
> seriously though, the way you said it was like "your character is ugly and looks weird"
> 
> reaper is an entire class. nobody is hating specifically on your character or the fact that they stand like their butts are about to explode.
> they're expressing that they wish it looked different in general, because it's a class that has animations that people are limited to and cannot change.  maybe they wish they were different. nobody is directly calling out your character specifically. (my joke aside.)
> 
> complaining about someone's specific character though is kind of messed up innit?
> would you tell someone out on the street who you thought was unattractive that you don't like their face and that they look weird?  probably not, but if you would, then you should probably spend some time learning manners. n_n



i didnt specifically say i dont pocky's character, i just said i wasnt a fan of the face. and i even thought the second one, regardless of me not liking that particular face, made it look okay. it wasnt rude at all actually, it was just my opinion. yall already stated 100 times you dont like reaper/stance and im like ok lol thats fine dont play reaper, but i cant say an opinion? i wasnt even being rude about it like you think i was. lol

like i posted my character, if you dont like her face thats okay too. 

like even after this if you 4 or so wanna continue to think im ****ting on you then thats your choice


----------



## oreo

I deleted Rainei again to change her face! 
I promise to not delete anymore for the 7th time. I must get pass lvl 11. >:[




​


----------



## xTurnip

milkbae said:


> I deleted Rainei again to change her face!
> I promise to not delete anymore for the 7th time. I must get pass lvl 11. >:[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



She's so cute. :333


----------



## oreo

Rebeth13 said:


> She's so cute. :333



Thanks dear. C:


----------



## TaliZorah

milkbae said:


> Thanks dear. C:



What server are you on? I added Rainei but it was a High Elf?


----------



## oreo

TaliZorah said:


> What server are you on? I added Rainei but it was a High Elf?


Oh no. I'm on the server Ascension Valley. How did I manage to mess that up? >:
I'll delete my high elf and recreate the exact same character on CH!


----------



## Cudon

TaliZorah said:


> NOW BACK ONTO TERA:
> 
> Anyone have any advice on end game dungeons as a mystic?


IDK if any of this is gonna be useful but:

- be sure to use the really good locked glyphs like 20% heal everytime you drop a mote, probably obvious but its a gamechanger
- Volley of curses is useful as a debuff on bigger bosses, learn to use it and juggle it with healing *i still suck at this lol* The locked glyph for it is really needed though
- Do glyph swapping, have a different set where things that you want glyphed but dont use often are glyphed. Such as the instarevive being put additionally on you and the locked glyph for Thrall of prot giving a 10% endurance buff. In a normal set these are simply a waste of points
- dont waste your mana overhealing or overbuffing people youll regret it so so much later, because of this avoid using boomerang pulse too much since its kinda expensive. <-- this is a mistake i do alot
- be sure to glyph titanic wrath for atleast spreading and possibly prolong it too, but be careful of overusing it since its a bit of a mana waste. 
- be sure to use sharas lash and other status ailments to stun a boss or overall stop a bunch of enemies
- i recommend rebinding things to q,e,r. I've got my heal on e and dispel on r and I actually really like it that way. I personally cant stand not having my evade on the right mouse button. I use q as a kind of a panic button. Overall just rebind your damn keys to letters on the left side of your keyboard, its really nice
- pls preach the importance of motes. Sometimes I feel like im dropping motes for nothing since nobody other than the ranged guys pick em up even though mana is great for melee too.
- corruption rings 50% dmg reduction glyph can be used in a way for it to be like your own block. I have yet to really do this since 5 points is too much for me to fork out rn, but there are bosses that may trap you for a long time and the damage reduction can save your life while the rest of the team gets you out. It can also be used as a really quick block without it going on cd but its kind of a precise thing to time.
- if you find your jaunt slingshotting be sure to stop moving before you use it, that lessens the chance of it not working.
- I have yet to properly do Br but it seems like speeding up your metamorphic smite might be worth it since its good at knocking down things and you kinda have to knock down some bosses in BR asap also seen someone use vengeance in a cool way at the second boss, the person would leave vengeance by the water pit and let it take care of the barrier.

Hope any of this is useful


----------



## TaliZorah

Dinomates said:


> IDK if any of this is gonna be useful but:
> 
> - be sure to use the really good locked glyphs like 20% heal everytime you drop a mote, probably obvious but its a gamechanger
> - Volley of curses is useful as a debuff on bigger bosses, learn to use it and juggle it with healing *i still suck at this lol* The locked glyph for it is really needed though
> - Do glyph swapping, have a different set where things that you want glyphed but dont use often are glyphed. Such as the instarevive being put additionally on you and the locked glyph for Thrall of prot giving a 10% endurance buff. In a normal set these are simply a waste of points
> - dont waste your mana overhealing or overbuffing people youll regret it so so much later, because of this avoid using boomerang pulse too much since its kinda expensive. <-- this is a mistake i do alot
> - be sure to glyph titanic wrath for atleast spreading and possibly prolong it too, but be careful of overusing it since its a bit of a mana waste.
> - be sure to use sharas lash and other status ailments to stun a boss or overall stop a bunch of enemies
> - i recommend rebinding things to q,e,r. I've got my heal on e and dispel on r and I actually really like it that way. I personally cant stand not having my evade on the right mouse button. I use q as a kind of a panic button. Overall just rebind your damn keys to letters on the left side of your keyboard, its really nice
> - pls preach the importance of motes. Sometimes I feel like im dropping motes for nothing since nobody other than the ranged guys pick em up even though mana is great for melee too.
> - corruption rings 50% dmg reduction glyph can be used in a way for it to be like your own block. I have yet to really do this since 5 points is too much for me to fork out rn, but there are bosses that may trap you for a long time and the damage reduction can save your life while the rest of the team gets you out. It can also be used as a really quick block without it going on cd but its kind of a precise thing to time.
> - if you find your jaunt slingshotting be sure to stop moving before you use it, that lessens the chance of it not working.
> - I have yet to properly do Br but it seems like speeding up your metamorphic smite might be worth it since its good at knocking down things and you kinda have to knock down some bosses in BR asap also seen someone use vengeance in a cool way at the second boss, the person would leave vengeance by the water pit and let it take care of the barrier.
> 
> Hope any of this is useful



That's actually really good info. Thank you!


----------



## kassie

Restarted yesterday and my goal is to get off tutorial island by tonight ;w;


----------



## Reindeer

selcouth said:


> Restarted yesterday and my goal is to get off tutorial island by tonight ;w;


The Island of Dawn is only like two hours long, at most.


----------



## kassie

Reindeer said:


> The Island of Dawn is only like two hours long, at most.



Somehow made it last two days, lol. Buuuut finally in Velika.


----------



## bigger34

I loved Tera, when I burnt out from World of Warcraft after 4 years this was the game I went to for a while.


----------



## xTurnip

bigger34 said:


> I loved Tera, when I burnt out from World of Warcraft after 4 years this was the game I went to for a while.



Send me all your WoW gold pls.


----------



## Gandalf

Please try to maintain a decent level of post quality in here, and keep it relevant!


----------



## xTurnip

Gandalf said:


> Please try to maintain a decent level of post quality in here, and keep it relevant!



Will do!  

So how's everyone's Tera life going? I haven't played in awhile to be honest. I've picked up WoW and am playing Fantasy Life again, so it's been about a week or more for me.


----------

